# Typing Speed



## ashfame (Jun 8, 2007)

Chk ur typing speed here
and post da results here:

My Results:  
Net Speed:  	 37 WPM
Accuracy: 	 97%
Gross Speed: 	38 WPM


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine Gross Speed:              36 WPM


----------



## Chirag (Jun 8, 2007)

Net Speed:  58 WPM
Accuracy: 96% 
Gross Speed:  60 WPM


----------



## aryayush (Jun 9, 2007)

WOW! That is seriously fast.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 9, 2007)

58 WPM..... woah...... toooo fast, can you teach me some lesson on type writing??


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

Net Speed:              61 WPM(words/minute)                                   
Accuracy:             93%                                   
Gross Speed:              65 WPM(words/minute)                         

ah got to improve my accuracy


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

Net Speed:      81 WPM
(words/minute)
Accuracy:     93%
Gross Speed:     87 WPM
(words/minute)

I can type faster, but my keyboard's battery is not charged full right now, and I have to press them very hardly to type. I will take the test again after charging the batteries.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2007)

Net Speed: 4 WPM
Accuracy: 100%
Gross Speed: 4 WPM

Well actually i died of boredom in the middle of the test and was reincarnated at the end of it...


----------



## ashfame (Jun 9, 2007)

pushkar said:
			
		

> Net Speed:      81 WPM
> (words/minute)
> Accuracy:     93%
> Gross Speed:     87 WPM
> ...


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 9, 2007)

Net Speed:  	20 WPM
(words/minute)
Accuracy: 	82%
Gross Speed: 	24 WPM
(words/minute)



Too slow & too many errors


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

After recharging the keyboard's batteries, my speed is 92 WPM. My target is 100 WPM though. 

*img507.imageshack.us/img507/6958/speed2uk3.th.jpg


----------



## ashfame (Jun 9, 2007)

@ pushkar
woo man, u too fast!

I admit my typing speed is low jus coz i m nt in a habit of typing full wrds!!
(Just see how I typed above and how I am typing here in this line)

@ aryayush
hey macy boy why didnt u post ur results?
--------------------------------------------
And yup m happy dat my accuracy is highest till now!!


----------



## sadabakwas (Jun 9, 2007)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/2948/abtypingspeedhx8.th.png

Net Speed:  	61 WPM
Accuracy: 	98%
Gross Speed: 	62 WPM

now i have the highest accuracy ashfame 8)


----------



## ashfame (Jun 9, 2007)

I tried again!
Net Speed:  	44 WPM
(words/minute)
Accuracy: 	  97%
Gross Speed: 	45 WPM
(words/minute)


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 9, 2007)

I tried again

Net Speed:              31 WPM
Accuracy:             100%                                   
Gross Speed:              31 WPM


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 9, 2007)

Hmm.. I have a BrainBench transcript which puts my typing speed at around 50wpm .. I am fast ..  .. too lazy to take this test though .. 

You people try Brainbench test ..


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

the result wat pushkar has posted are fake... i dont know what trick he used to get that results from the site, coz the fastest typist on earth had a speed of between 75-80 WPM and he was an indian, an IAS student who made the world record.

those results are fake.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 9, 2007)

Net Speed:  	30 WPM
(words/minute)
Accuracy: 	85%
Gross Speed: 	35 WPM
(words/minute)


----------



## ashfame (Jun 9, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> the result wat pushkar has posted are fake... i dont know what trick he used to get that results from the site, coz the fastest typist on earth had a speed of between 75-80 WPM and he was an indian, an IAS student who made the world record.
> 
> those results are fake.



dude!
update ur knowledge, i found this
*www.speedye.com/archives/2004/05/worlds_fastest.html


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

ashfame said:
			
		

> dude!
> update ur knowledge, i found this
> *www.speedye.com/archives/2004/05/worlds_fastest.html





> How does she type so fast? The key, so to speak, is in the keyboard design. Blackburn will type on nothing but the *Dvorak* keyboard,


she is using a different keyboard format and i am talking about qwerty format man........

read the post completely and then past the link dude


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

vish786, you can come over to my room to see that the results are not fake. The screenshots I posted are 101% original. I scored that after trying about 10 times. I will post another screenshot later.

It might be that my speed is not that much, because the test was only of 1 minute, but I didn't fake any screenshot. If I take a test of about 10 minutes, then my speed will perhaps not be more than 60-70.

I have been learning to type fast for 3 years now. It is not just in one day that I learnt such fast typing. *You should not be jealous if someone types faster than you.*

OK, here is another proof of my typing speed. This time I took two screenshots.

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/9581/speed21hk4.th.jpg
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/5797/speed22li7.th.jpg

And about the world record, I just want to say that records are meant to be broken.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

pushkar said:
			
		

> *You should not be jealous if someone types faster than you.*
> 
> And about the world record, I just want to say that records are meant to be broken.




y will i be jealous re... what will i gain if i type faster or slower than u... i just couldn't digest those results,   if u have that speed then its good for u


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

World records are here.

*www.owled.com/typing.html


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

@ pushkar

did u go for any typing course, how come u have that great speed pretty cool....

which format are those people using... in the site u suggested.( i dont think they are using qwerty keyboard its literally not possible to have that speed with qwerty keyboard,what those people have )


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

I didn't take any typing course. My speed is just the result of practice. 3 years is not a small period of time.

The records are of QWERTY keyboard.

*www.answerbag.com/q_view/140309 (see the question name)


----------



## ashfame (Jun 9, 2007)

sry for dat!
bt can u post sum proof for da thng u mentioned!
i cant believe dis!


----------



## pushkar (Jun 9, 2007)

No need for sorry, I think that if I was in your place, I would also haven't believed it.

But you need proof of what?


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

i'm thinking of shifting to DVORAK keyboard now.... look at this

*"Hold your hands on the Dvorak diagram and pretend to type something. See for yourself"*
*Sharyl *"I was typing at a job for 12 years. My hands would hurt after a day’s work, and there came a point when they didn’t stop hurting overnight. I was going to have to quit my job, when a friend told me about Dvorak. I went home one weekend, and practiced for maybe 3 or 4 hours over the course of the weekend.
 I went back on Monday, and typed Dvorak. I have now been using it for 4 years now, my speed is about the same as it was, as I don’t need it that much. But now my hands do not hurt at the end of the day. This saved my job". -
*Laron,* age 20, states "I learned to type Qwerty in high school. I was typing at 32 WPM. After graduation I learned about Dvorak. I switched, it took me about a week, there is definitely less jumping over the keys. I now type at 60 or so WPM. We are in the modern day, so why type like they did 120 years ago?"
*Jeff Bigler* states – "The greatest benefit I’ve found is that, in addition to feeling more comfortable, the typing related discomfort I was beginning to experience in my wrists and forearms diminished, even though the amount of typing I was doing remained constant. I believe that Dvorak’s claims that his layout requires less ‘hurdling’ over keys and less total finger travel are true, and that this is more or less directly responsible for the reduction in RSI (Repetitive Strain Injury) symptoms that I have experienced."
 "Was making the switch worth it? Yes, because of the ergonomic benefits. Would I recommend it to other people? Yes, particularly if you have RSI problems from typing. When you first make the switch, the unfamiliar layout will slow you down, helping your injured arms and wrists heal. Once your Dvorak speed catches up with your qwerty speed (which it will) you will likely find typing more comfortable, and it may be less likely that your RSI will recur."
*Randy Cassingham* switched to Dvorak, his speed went from 50 to over 100 WPM.
 Then there is *Barbara Blackburn.*  Listed as the world’s fastest typist, she can type 212 WPM on a Dvorak keyboard. She can also type 150 WPM, and maintain that speed for 50 minutes without stopping! (37,500 key strokes)
*Bob Ranger*, on his website, says— ‘Reasons for learning Dvorak’, (used with permission).
 "My own favorite, and the one I was most surprised by, is that you become a lot less fatigued than with the old keyboard. You don’t get that drawn out feeling when an assignment comes your way late in the day."
 "Nothing scientific, you understand, but it may relieve carpal tunnel strain. Carpal tunnel hasn’t been a problem for me, but I can remember that the third finger on either hand would often bind and get stiff at times, as if they were saying – don’t do this to me! This has not happened since I switched keyboards. "
 "Accuracy. When the State of Oregon tried to implement the new keyboard, managers saw an increase in productivity even before the typists were up to speed. Their accuracy was so much better that it made up for lack of speed, even at that early stage."


*SWITCHING TO DVORAK KEYBROAD U JUST GOT TO CHANGE UR SETTINGS..*

*Windows XP*​ (There are about 4 versions of XP, yours may be slightly different)
*    1. Click Start*
*    2. Click Control Panel*
*    3. Click Regional and Language*
*    4. Click Language Tab*
*    5. Click Details*
*    6. Click Add*
*    7. Select United States Dvorak*
*    8. In Input language, Select U. S. Dvorak*
*    9. Click OK*
*    10. Click Ok   *After doing the above, you can, as below,
* Switch instantly between Dvorak and Qwerty in XP with 2 mouse clicks on a keyboard icon on the bottom right of your screen, useful for sharing a machine between different users,  using these directions: *

 * 
[*]Click Start (on bottom left of screen)   
[*]Click Control Panel   
[*]Click Regional and Language options   
[*]Click Language tab   
[*]Click Details button   
[*]Click Language Bar button   
[*]On Show the Language Bar on the Desktop, click a check mark in the check     box   
[*]Click OK   
[*]Click OK *
 *Now, by moving the mouse pointer on the bottom right of your screen, a small keyboard icon will appear, click it, and a choice of Dvorak will appear. Click on either United States- Dvorak or English (United States) (qwerty) to switch back and forth.*

SOURCE : *www.DvorakTyping.com


----------



## ashfame (Jun 9, 2007)

pushkar said:
			
		

> No need for sorry, I think that if I was in your place, I would also haven't believed it.
> 
> But you need proof of what?



dude
i was sayin to vish nt u!
i  knw u nt lying, anyone can get a good speed over tim if he/she doesnt type lik me!


----------



## nix (Jun 9, 2007)

56 gross WPM 
not bad...


----------



## vish786 (Jun 9, 2007)

ashfame said:
			
		

> sry for dat!
> bt can u post sum proof for da thng u mentioned!
> i cant believe dis!


i dont have proof or source... a person who wrote article in times of india newspaper told me, this guy himself was a damn fast typist. the guy i mentioned seemed to b a topper in IAS.


----------

